# Very rare Sears Gremlin



## mwaltke (Nov 6, 2016)

These are very rare.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/142172386607?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 6, 2016)

A lot of stuff is "rare". Desirable is another story though. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jaxon (Nov 8, 2016)

This is a desirable bike. I am sure it will hit its mark by the time it is sold


----------



## John (Nov 8, 2016)

and it is a Huffman Huffy, I bid on it!


----------



## Jaxon (Nov 13, 2016)

I guess it was desirable. It looks like it hit it's mark.


----------



## CrazyDave (Nov 14, 2016)

$700+ :O


----------

